# 6'6 Ugly Stick - MH Action 20-50lb line (Brand New)



## SOPcirca88 (Oct 15, 2014)

Brand New 6'6 MH Ugly Stick (Model: BWB1140

May use it on Friday on the boat. This will be the first time it sees water if I do take it. Asking $40 OBO


----------



## Erie Warrior (Aug 5, 2007)

Where are you located, I may be interested.


----------



## SOPcirca88 (Oct 15, 2014)

Hampton/Newport News


----------

